
One in four Germans wants microchip in body - yannis
http://www.news.com.au/technology/one-in-four-germans-wants-microchip-in-body/story-e6frfro0-1225835910243
======
jackfoxy
I don't see enough benefit in passive chip implantation, like RFID: just
another authentication protocol that ultimately can get hacked. While an
active chip would generate heat and potentially become carcinogenic. I suppose
that can be overcome.

~~~
allenp
I think the benefit of the passive chip is that you can use it for ID. I can
definitely see a scenario where a chip with a medical ID is used by emergency
teams to do things like give blood and medicine by referencing a database for
your bio-medical information. This would be a lot easier to do in the military
and would make a lot of sense with more and more automation in that process.

------
eande
I have a hard time to see reality in this survey and as the physics professors
said, if did not create the statistics you can’t believe it. German society is
in general skeptical on advanced technology when it comes to bio-science.

------
fierarul
>The survey, conducted by German IT industry lobby group BITKOM.

~~~
viraptor
Also:

> 23 per cent of around 1000 respondents in the survey said they would be
> prepared to have a chip inserted under their skin "for certain benefits".

The title is simply wrong. These sentences do not have the same meaning.
Flagged the article :(

